# Eurobettingtips.com - Football and Basketball Tips



## Eurobettingtips (Mar 29, 2018)

Dear community you all who are interested in sportsbetting tips for Football and Basketball with excellent strategy from the biggest leagues in Europe.

About us:

What can you do in 60 seconds? Watch another advertisment on TV? Read 250 words? Run a mile? What would you say if I tell you that you can change your life in these same 60 seconds? Let`s start from the beginning. We are a group of people who have been interested in football and basketball all their lives. We have watched, listened and studied a countless amount of sport games in details. Now we are proud to say we know the game. And we want to share that information with you. All you have to do is trust us. This is absolutely legal! You can win money without leaving your home. Even your couch! All you need is a computer or a smartphone,email,good internet connection and some free 60 seconds. Are you in?

What tips we offers:

After we review all the information about an event that we get from our sources we choose the best tips for you. We offer tips from the biggest leagues in Europe. Football: England - Premier League, Spain - LaLiga, Italy - Serie A, Germany - Bundesliga, Champions League, Europe League; Basketball: Euroleague, Spain ACB, Germany BBL and sometimes national teams.

We have subscriptions plans for everyone
visit us: eurobettingtips.com

Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 2, 2018)

Dear community March finished again great for our members!









Kind regards, Eurobettingtips admin
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 11, 2018)

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 14, 2018)

Dear community for today we have two new active tips!

Football:
Tournament: ?????? - ??????
Date/Time: 14.04.2018/18:30 CET
Event: ?????? - ??????
Pick: ?????? - ??????
Odds: ?????? - ??????
Bookmaker: ?????? - ??????
Stake: 10/10

Basketball:
Tournament: ?????? - ??????
Date/Time: 14.04.2018/18:00 CET
Event: ?????? - ??????
Pick: ?????? - ??????
Odds: ?????? - ??????
Bookmaker: ?????? - ??????
Stake: 10/10

How It Works: http://www.eurobettingtips.com/faq-help

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 15, 2018)

Dear community BIG Sunday two new available tips on the site!

Basketball Tips:
Tournament: Spain ACB
Date/Time: 15.04.2018/12:30 CET
Event: ????? - ?????
Pick: ???????
Odds: ????
Bookmaker: ?????
Stake: 10/10

Football Tips:
Tournament: Italy - Seria A
Date/Time: 15.04.2018/15:00 CET
Event: ????? - ?????
Pick: ???????
Odds: ????
Bookmaker: ?????
Stake: 10/10

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 

Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 16, 2018)

Dear community this week coming playoffs in the Euroleague
the most important events for the year.

Due to these facts we have a great offer for you this week!
we offer a subscription plan from today to Friday for only 12.99 euro.
The conditions are:Minimum 3 tips during this period*(17/04/18 - 20/04/18)
*And if we do not have positive results (min. 2 win tips) we will refund your money!*

Subscription now is active and can be found here:
http://www.eurobettingtips.com/membership-account/membership-levels
and will be active until tomorrow 19:00 CET.

See the photo below with all Euroleague tips season 2017 - 2018.








Of our attention we want to show our total stats by season 2017-2018 basketball tips:
Stats 2017: http://www.eurobettingtips.com/stats-by-month?pageid=20&drugo=2017
Stats 2018: http://www.eurobettingtips.com/stats-by-month?pageid=20&drugo=2018

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips Admin

Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 21, 2018)

Football Tip Today on site:

Tournament: Germany - Bundesliga
Event: RB Leipzig - Hoffenheim
Pick: Over 3.5
Odds: 2.03 
Bookmaker: Pinnacle

Bundesliga 1 round 31 for this event I will take 4+ goals
My advice is grounded several important reasons.
1. these are two of the teams in the Bundesliga showing a very large % of efficiency
in creating situations and scoring goals and both defenses have weak %.
3. For 30 games RB Leipzig is 45:42 at home 28:20 Hoffenheim is 55:42 at away 23:28.
3. Important players which will missed this event is Dayot Upamecano D 22 games G1-A0,Marcel Sabitzer M 20 games G2-A5, Konrad Laimer M Konrad Laimer G0-A2.Full roster for Hoffenheim.
4. Last 3 games between them: 0:4,2:1,2:2.
5. Hoffenheim is in excellent form last 5 games they stats is 15/4 scored/conceded while RB Leipzig stats is scored/conceded goals. .

I think more has nothing to say Bet Of The Day 4 or more goals here.

Kind regards, Bozhidar Petrov
Owner: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact: admin@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 24, 2018)

PAID Football Tip on the site today:

Tournament: Champions League
Date/Time: 24.04.2018/20:45 CET
Event: Liverpool - Roma
Pick: Roma +0.75 Ah.
Odds: 2.46 (10:00 CET) 
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
Stake: 10/10

Champions League Semi-final for this event I will take Roma +0.75 Ah. Avg. odds (1.50 - 4.80 - 7.20)
My advice is grounded several important reasons.
1. Both teams have reached here after they made very strong games in the elimination phase.
At 1/4 finals Liverpool broke Man.sity in both games, Roma threw the bomb came back from a 3 goals 
deficit against Barcelona to make it to this stage in the competition.
2. Roma have won 4, drawn 1, and lost 2 of their 7 games with Liverpool, 
the last 3 consecutive wins for the Italians have been in friendly games 2012,2014,2016.
3. Roma comes in full strength, all major players will play tonight while for Liverpool 
will be absent two very good players Matip (25/1) and Can (26/3).
4. The strongest weapon tonight all expected to be again Salah but: important is I to note
the fact that Salah was a player of the Romans seasons 2015-2016, 2016 - 2017
his former teammates excellent knowledge of its properties 
and Di Francesco will take the best option for conservation the man who decides many games during the season. 
I will write a few linesOn the other hand for Dzeko 
who has a lot of experience in Premier League as a play for Manchester City 5 seasons (2011-2016) and scored 50 goals.
5. Now I go back to the beginning of the Champions league season and I see a few very important things:
Liverpool against Sevilla Avg. odds for victory @1.65 (2:2 FT) 
Liverpool against Spartak Moscow Avg. odds for victory @1.50 (1:1 FT)
Liverpool against Porto Avg. odds for victory @1.45 (0:0 FT)
Roma against Chelsea Avg. odds for victory Chelsea @1.55 (3:3).




Tonight I expect strong game in defense from Roma with good counterattacks in which they are very good and I do not believe
from what I saw this season that Liverpool will win this game because when they are the top favorite
in the games very hard they win. For our strategy/best value option is Roma +0.75 Asian handicap 10/10 stake.

Kind regards, Bozhidar Petrov
Owner: www.eurobettingtips.com
FAQ: http://www.eurobettingtips.com/faq-help
Contact: admin@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 25, 2018)

To happen is most unpleasant but it is not a problem 5-10 goals for 35 min.! I never forget what stances issue in football. England - Iceland Euro 2016 and more..... I will never stop down the people who blocked all my accounts!!!!!





"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 26, 2018)

PAID Football Tip on the site today:

Tournament: Europa League
Date/Time: 26.04.2018/21:05 CET
Event: Marseille - Salzburg
Pick: Over 3.25
Odds: 2.54
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
Stake: 10/10

PAID Basketball Tip on the site today:

Tournament: Euroleague
Date/Time: 26.04.2018/21:00 CET
Event: Baskonia - Fenerbahce
Pick: Over 161.5
Odds: 1.93
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
Stake: 10/10

Without adding our analysis today!

Kind regards, Bozhidar Petrov
Owner: www.eurobettingtips.com
FAQ: http://www.eurobettingtips.com/faq-help
Contact: admin@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello community today and tomorrow will be last days here to making free profit!

PAID Football Tip on the site:

Tournament: Spain Laliga
Date/Time: 28.04.2018/16:15 CET
Event: Real Sociedad - Ath Bilbao
Pick: Under 2.5 
Odds: 1.94
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
Stake: 10/10


PAID Basketball Tip on the site today:

Tournament: Spain ACB
Date/Time: 28.04.2018/19:00 CET
Event: Fuenlabrada - Barcelona
Pick: Barcelona -7.5 AH
Odds: 1.93
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
Stake: 10/10

Kind regards, Bozhidar Petrov
Owner: www.eurobettingtips.com
FAQ: http://www.eurobettingtips.com/faq-help
Contact: admin@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 29, 2018)

PAID Football Tip on the site:

Tournament: Germany Bundesliga
Date/Time: 29.04.2018/15:30 CET
Event: Mainz - RB Leipzig
Pick: RB Leipzig
Odds: 2.07
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
Stake: 10/10

PAID Basketball Tip on the site today:

Tournament: Spain ACB
Date/Time: 29.04.2018/18:30 CET
Event: Estudiantes - Real Madrid
Pick: Under 170.5
Odds: 2.02
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
Stake: 10/10

Kind regards, Bozhidar Petrov
Owner: www.eurobettingtips.com
FAQ: http://www.eurobettingtips.com/faq-help
Contact: admin@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (May 5, 2018)

Dear community this month started very good for our members after the last one
was weak but now we are heading to Green Zone in the most important last rounds
of the Big Leagues!

Roma - Liverpool @Rome win





Salzburg - Marseille @Salzburg win





Check our tip today on the site.

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (May 6, 2018)

Football tips May 2018 run 3-0 profit over 2k. http://www.eurobettingtips.com/football

AC Milan - Verona @Over 3.5






Kind regards, Eurobettingtips
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (May 12, 2018)

5-0





Barca- Madrid @Madrid Over 1.5





Sevilla - Real Madrid @Sevilla -0.25 Ah.





Tip 4: Lazio - Atalanta was not bet because our account was limited.


Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (May 16, 2018)

7-0 Football tips May !!!













Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (May 17, 2018)

And that's is number 8 Hristo Stoichkov consecutive Win!

Europe League Final 






What is to come by the end of this month from us tomorrow: Euroleague final four, Saturday and Sunday last rounds Seria A and LaLiga and Champions League final 26/05/18!!! This is the last chances for profit before World Cup 2018!

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (May 20, 2018)

Dear last tips and bets:






Live before quarter 4!





And first lose this month football tips.






For today we have two active tips for both service from Italy Seria A and Euroleague final the prices for them is only 6.99 euro.

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (May 26, 2018)

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (May 27, 2018)

+1.65k BGN






Kind regards, Admin
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Jun 12, 2018)

Dear community our special offer for you World Cup 2018 is ready!





Markets which we will use:

– Moneyline picks

– Asian handicap picks

– Over/Under picks (Games total)

– Asian corners

– Asian cards

Price: €59.00 World Cup Russia 2018 (+30 units guaranteed profit)
Payments accept:

– Paypal

– Skrill (moneybookers)

– Western union

– Moneygram

This is the time when we will crushed all bookmakers in the world with you!

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
Sometimes our bets: https://imgur.com/a/prSriSo
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello community today begins our challenge for Fifa World Cup 2018!
3 active tips for every game today on the site price 9.99 euro for all!

Follow our signals:

https://www.facebook.com/eurobettingtipscom/ FB Page
https://www.facebook.com/groups/WorldCupBetting2018 FB Group
https://twitter.com/EU_bettingtips
https://www.instagram.com/eurobettingtips1/
https://www.pinterest.com/Eurobettingtips/pins/
https://plus.google.com/u/0/109251093763781117446 

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
Sometimes our bets: https://imgur.com/a/prSriSo
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello first stage World cup 2018 finished already started secon stage and for today we have 4 active tips! 





Subscribe on the site!

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
Sometimes our bets: https://imgur.com/a/prSriSo
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Jun 23, 2018)

Today offer 50% discount for you 6 active tips Subscribe and make profit Price 4.99 euro!





How It Works: http://www.eurobettingtips.com/faq-help

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
Sometimes our bets: https://imgur.com/a/prSriSo
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Jun 24, 2018)

For today we have 11 active tips for event: England - Panama and you have chance to win big money!

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
Sometimes our bets: https://imgur.com/a/prSriSo
___________________________________
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Jul 1, 2018)

Strong start from 1/8 finals World cup 2018 we won Over 70 units profit for our members!





For today we have 11 Active Tips event Spain - Russia

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
Sometimes our bets: https://imgur.com/a/prSriSo
___________________________________
"La sete della vita".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Jul 2, 2018)

TIME TO WIN! Great day 2 from 1/8 finals! event: Spain - Russia won over 40 units for our members! Total days 1 and 2 profit Over 100 units! For today we have 15 active tips event: Brazil - Mexico.






Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
Sometimes our bets: https://imgur.com/a/prSriSo
___________________________________
"La sete della vita".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 5, 2019)

Dear community after several months of interruption our service Basketball Tips again is active with new, lower prices. The new will be that we will start offering tips from NBA. http://www.eurobettingtips.com/basketball. Also from this month our all tips will be verify from Betrush site verification service.

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
*___*
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 7, 2019)

PAID PICK FREE!!!

Tournament: NBA
Date/Time: 07.04.2019/18:00 CET
Event: Toronto Raptors - Miami Heat
Pick: Miami Heat
Odds: 3.35
Bookmaker: Bet365
Stake: 10/10

Toronto Raptors is of the 2nd place in Eastern conference with record 56W-24L 1st Bucks record 59W-21L 3rd 76ers record 50W-30L. By the end of the season remain two games and team of Toronto Raptors whatever happens will stay of 2nd place. Miami Heat is of 9th position with record 38W-41L 8th is team of Pistons with 39W-40L 6th and 7th is team of Nets and Magic with record 40W-40L. This game is very important for team of Heat because that last chance to qualify for the playoffs after three consecutive losses last 3 games. Toronto Raptors are already focused in playoffs and for this and next last game is expected the coach Nick Nurse to give rest some of the key players Kawhi Leonard, Pascal Siakam, Kyle Lowry; Another very important factor we can note is that Miami Heat all season last 79 games they do not have more of three consecutive losses. This game has great value and I think the team of Miami Heat will be 100% motivated to win this game and will save their chances real for playoffs against a team that did not play for anything today!!! Max stake here for Miami Heat @3.35 for good profit.

Kind regards, Eurobettingtips 
Website: www.eurobettingtips.com
Contact us: info@eurobettingtips.com
*___*
"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 9, 2019)

Eurobettingtips said:


> PAID PICK FREE!!!
> 
> Tournament: NBA
> Date/Time: 07.04.2019/18:00 CET
> ...


Very close 103:103 and 117:109 OT.....!


----------



## dertoos (Sep 4, 2022)

How lucky you are)


----------



## dertoos (Sep 7, 2022)

Football betting was interesting for me for a long time. But now, i think a lot about renewable energy https://modo.energy/. Most renewable energy sources produce little to no global warming emissions. Even when including “life cycle” emissions of clean energy are minimal. That is why this source is soo good for investment. Better then betting, right?


----------

